# Fetal positioning



## Pleiades (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi there

I'm 31 weeks pregnant (hooray!) and have a low-lying anterior placenta.  At 30 weeks I had a heavy (but shortish) PV bleed, however, the sonographer said the placenta looked fine so not sure what the bleed was in relation to.  Placenta had gone from 'slightly covering' at 28wks to 'just touching the internal os'.

At 28wk scan baby was ROA and at 30wks was ROT.  We're still hoping for a vaginal birth and would like to get baby into best possible position.  I've read different things about how to achieve this.  I have read babies turn clockwise but have also read they can easily turn either way.  If I want to get my ROT baby to a left-sided anterior position (with an anterior placenta) am I best to try getting him turning around the front or do I try positioning to move him all the way round via the dreaded posterior?

Am I safe to do inversions and positioning techniques with my low-lying placenta?

Thanks for your help.

Pleiades x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry for the delay

Positioning a baby of 31/32 weeks is quite difficult as there is quite a bit of room to allow the baby to keep on moving.

Try not to spend long periods of time leaning back ie. lounging on the sofa all evening (you wish, I know!!!) and try to spend some time on all fours, encouraging gravity to work its wonders.

You can also look into buying a gym ball and use that to sit on

Take care x


----------



## Pleiades (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi there

Thanks for your response.

I've bought a gym ball and can't believe how comfortable it is!  

Really appreciate the advice.

x


----------

